# pigeon river caseville



## bigjonbuck (Sep 19, 2006)

Im going to pigeon river on monday? I never fished it this time of year? any advise on what to use and were? I saw a thread on this the other day and can not find it today. Is the fishing as good as they say it is right now? any advise would be greatly appreciated. you can also send me a pm if youd like.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Try looking under saginaw bay ice fishing forum. Here's the link.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=216458


----------

